# Groundbreaker



## Garage-of-Evil (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's another tutorial last year, hope you like!

http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/animated_groundbreakers.php

This one was completed by the Garage of Evil's head code monkey, Geoff.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Can't have too many groundbreakers! Do you have any video of the animation?


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

Can You Make Me One???


----------



## Hauntwiki (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow.. lots of great stuff! Nice website!


----------

